# Knicks vs Nuggets: March 13, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@*








*Knicks (17-44) vs Nuggets (Pending Celtics outcome)*
*March 13, 2006 7:30 PM*
*Madison Square Garden*
*New York, NY*
*(Radio: ESPN 1050)*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Knicks*
*Curry/Rose/J. Rose/Q/Marbury*
*



































*
*Nuggets*
*Camby/Martin/Patterson/Melo/Miller*
*



































*​*The Nuggets lineup is subject to change due to injuries with Melo, Camby, and K-Mart. 

​*


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

HAHA Kitty, let's just hope their lineups will change due to "injury," the Nuggets probably have the most injury prone front court of All-Time in K-Mart and Camby


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Im going to this game tomorrow night. I hope I get to watch a win since Ive got the best knick tickets I have ever had right beind the basket. (I hope Im on the side that gets thunder sticks too lol)Go kincks! :clap:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Nuggets lineup subject to change due to injury, Knicks lineup subject to change due to LB's multiple personalty disorder. 

Some interesting matchups there. I'm looking for Francis in particular to score in bunches off the bench.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Watching a bit of the game before the Nets pregame:

Knicks 14 Nuggets 9

Jerome James 5/6 11 points and 5 boards. He asked the coach to take him out because he was tired.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jerome James... wow. Definitely not what I was expecting. Got an ovation when he subbed out. 21-15, Knicks. Curry's out with a stomach bug


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Jerome's conditioning still seriously blows but it's nice to see him put up some effort.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Imagine if they could play defense... they'd be up by 20 already


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Marbury to Lee, who THROWS IT DOWN!!! Got to see the replay on that one!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Marbury scores, has 17 points. Knicks within 3.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks down 5 at the half


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

:rocket: QUENTIN: YOU ARE SUCH A USELESS ****ING ******!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Boykins outscoring Francis 13-6.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> :rocket: QUENTIN: YOU ARE SUCH A USELESS ****ING ******!!!!


 :curse: he will be an allstar in a couple of years, so i dont know ewhat ur talking about


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Jerome was asking to get taken out tonight four minutes into the game! what a fatass, great work ethic you son of a *****! you get a start and this is what you give us?!?!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> he will be an allstar in a couple of years, so i dont know ewhat ur talking about


LOL :rotf: 

Well as you all know I went to the game tonight, and yes it was just as ugly in person as on T.V. The highlight of the night, which I know Kitty would have loved was that "fire isiah" chant during the end of the game. Also alot of people yelling at LB telling him they blame him. So the IT chants and the LB sucks chants where the best part of the night. 

Also Q cant finish a layup for his life, and poor steph is on such a bad team......25 points and 7 assets........and they still get killed. What is he suppose to do?!?!

Last but not least I was on T.V during the pregame thing with the guy and The JYD. So that was cool.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

My brother who is a Knicks fan tells me that Quentin Richardson is the best defender of the starting five. Is that why Larry Brown is starting him? Because I think Jamal Crawford is underutilized.


----------



## knicksftw (Mar 8, 2006)

im glad nate played some minutes...even if it was only 5 or so


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> im glad nate played some minutes...even if it was only 5 or so


The crowd went crazy went nate went in and hit the three.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> LOL :rotf:
> 
> Well as you all know I went to the game tonight, and yes it was just as ugly in person as on T.V. The highlight of the night, which I know Kitty would have loved was that "fire isiah" chant during the end of the game. Also alot of people yelling at LB telling him they blame him. So the IT chants and the LB sucks chants where the best part of the night.
> 
> ...


Why you didn't give a shout out the bbbnet crew? You should have threw up the bbbnet hand sign. bbbnet what? what? :laugh:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

q is average at best defensively, he gets burnt backdoor repeatedly but decently holds ballhandlers in front of him.

basically that makes jamal the odd man out. Though Jamal would be a better option offensively, but the knicks are giving up like 110 points per.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> :curse: he will be an allstar in a couple of years, so i dont know ewhat ur talking about


The guy shoots under .360 and he can't hit a free throw for his life. He plays 26 minutes a game and he still can't get more than 9 points per game even while averaging 5 two point attempts, 3.5 three point attempts, and 1.6 free throw attempts per game. Even from two, the guy can only shoot for .365 percent. This guy is no future all-star, he's just another shooter that Isiah Thomas brought in who can't actually shoot. Oh yeah, even as a guard he can't even make a lousy 67.5% of his free throws. He's a useless piece of ****.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Q is a system player. Put him as a fourth option in an offense and he can do some real damage. But he needs a Phoenix-style offense to really do well. (Of course, who wouldn't do well in Phoenix) He's been rebounding well for the Knicks - it always seems like he has 7 or 8. He's a piece that just doesn't fit with the Knicks. There's precedent. Other guys who went on to have decent careers after having been useless on the Knicks include Doug Christie and Walter McCarty.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> The guy shoots under .360 and he can't hit a free throw for his life. He plays 26 minutes a game and he still can't get more than 9 points per game even while averaging 5 two point attempts, 3.5 three point attempts, and 1.6 free throw attempts per game. Even from two, the guy can only shoot for .365 percent. This guy is no future all-star, he's just another shooter that Isiah Thomas brought in who can't actually shoot. Oh yeah, even as a guard he can't even make a lousy 67.5% of his free throws. He's a useless piece of ****.


Agreed.

Also I was so surpised at how many people showed up to the garden even with the team playing how it is. This team dosent deserve a packed energized crowd. They should be ashamed to play in the garden and put on a show like they do everynight. :curse:


----------

